# Unbelievably Good Hot Sauce.



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

HULA GIRL CHIPOTLE HABANERO HOT SAUCE











Let me start off by saying I am a hot sauce fanatic and have been for 10 years.  This sauce is AMAZING. I have recently stumbled upon this sauce, and loved the ingredient list. 


 In Order:  Habanero Peppers, Red Ripened Jalepeno Peppers, Chipotle Peppers, Vinegar, Salt.    


     Sounded fantastic and just what i was looking for. I decided to get more details on this sauce. It is hand made in hawaii, all natural. This also sauce won the first place award in the Fiery Food challenge here in Texas. Out of 803 competitors. 


 This sounded like some SERIOUS sauce. So i decided to give it a go. Let me tell you it's amazing, it is very hot, with a very pure pepper taste, perfect blend of habaneros and jalepenos, slightly smoky, but not overpoweringly smoky. 



     This sauce will blow your mind. Any true hotsauce fan has to give this sauce a go. I just got it a few days ago and mine is already 3/4 of the way empty. 


     You can order it at tons of places online.  I would try     


www.heavenlyheathotsauce.com 


 or just google the name.  you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am also a hot sauce fan...fave being Marie Sharps Habanero sauce.  so a habanero/chipotle is right up my alley.  will get some this weekend while near Peppers, a store that has them all...see www.peppers.com


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 7, 2006)

I would melt all over the floor.  Plain ole Tabasco is about my limit.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Robo, you will not be dissapointed. I promise you that.

Cheers


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2006)

take a look at this.   It combines the smokiness of chipotles with habanero and roasted garlic.  It's my current favorite.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Andy, i am ordering the one you reccomended as we speak.

I need a more "pure" chipotle sauce.  The sauce is listed has chipotles as a side to the habaneros, it appears the sauce you linked has it vice versa.

Will let you know what i think!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2006)

MLB:

It's not as hot as the Hula Girl but has great flavor (rated as medium vs. hot).


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Robo i just picked up the sauce you reccomended as well.  I got the fiery hot version.

I will let both of you know.

Andy if you have not had Hula Girl i suggest you order it.  It is AMAZING.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 7, 2006)

If anyone gets the chance to buy a bottle of Waha Wera sauce, do ! 

This sauce is made in New Zealand from habanero's, kiwifruit and manuka honey. Actually won the Chile Pepper magazine award for World's best Hot Fruit Sauce. I know it is available in Texas. ( of course!) 

BTW, Waha Wera means ' burn the mouth ' in Maori.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds great Lyn.

I will definitely try it once my new stock gets depleted.

I got 4 bottles coming in the main as we speak, lol.


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2006)

Is hula girl topless????


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Andy, i am ordering the one you reccomended as we speak.
> 
> I need a more "pure" chipotle sauce. The sauce is listed has chipotles as a side to the habaneros, it appears the sauce you linked has it vice versa.
> 
> Will let you know what i think!


 

Big

JUMP UP AND KISS ME chipotle sauce is very good.

I counted 18 bottles of sauce in my fridge this am.  But I still like my own homemade hab sauce the best.  I have a BIG harvest if habs from the garden coming up soon!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2006)

I really enjoy a sauce called Jamaican Hellfire Sauce. It comes in two versions, red and green. I much prefer the red. But I warn you, this stuff is really hot. I've been eating hot foods most of my life. Tabasco is like ketchup to me. But this sauce lit me up! The flavor is very peppery, with little vinager flavor (my main complaint with most hot sauces).

To be honest, Jamaican Hellfire Sauce is supposed to be diluted three parts to one before using it. Btu me, I use it straight, albeit in miniscule amounts, in rice dishes, chili, salsa, etc.

I might just have to try the other sauces mentioned in this thread though. They sound very good.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2006)

Have you ever enjoyed "Inner Beauty?"  If not, you're in for a treat!


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2006)

That is one of my favorites ChefJune!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Have you ever enjoyed "Inner Beauty?" If not, you're in for a treat!


 
Alas, they don't make Inner Beauty anymore.  

I wish I had stockpiled some.  I've tried to make it from "copycat" recipes and it's not the same ...


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 8, 2006)

I just got one called " El Campesino Salsa Ultra Picante", from Costa Rica. 
as someone who chews on raw chiles for a living, this bugger nearly burned my toenails off. 1 drop - yes, 1 drop was enough for me to say " WOW"! in a husky voice. 
Wonderful flavour, though!!


----------

